# Vises-update



## Paul in OKC (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi all. Just an update on vises. I have gotten a few out mixing parts from the last batch and some new. Now am waiting on another round of parts to come in. Bad news is that the boss man says he needs more of my time again, plus just had a machine break down. Hopefully these will not put too much delay in the process. The list is closed for now. I contact in the order I recieved the e-mail from you. I try to get these together at about 10 at time. Final delivery I hope to be by the middle to end of April, but will try to get them all out sooner.  Sorry to post here, but haven't gotten around to making an e-mail list yet!
Thanks.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 16, 2006)

For those of you who don't have one of these... GET one! Last night I used mine to drill a 3/4" blank for an Emperor... and it's dead straight! And this is the 2nd Emperor I've made using a 3/4" blank thanks to Paul's vice. The instructions say you need at least a 7/8" blank. HA, I say.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Just got mine in and am eager to give it a work out.

Thanks Paul for a great deal!


----------



## KenV (Mar 17, 2006)

I can hardly wait; I can hardly wait; I can hardly wait; I can hardly wait;

and so forth


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey guys (and gals), if I contact you about a vise and it is not a good time for you to get yours, let me know. I will NOT remove you from the list, but bump you down a few notches and get back to you.  I have not gotten a response from a couple in the past, and the issue was money at the time, so....
Thanks.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 17, 2006)

I just got mine too. Maybe this weekend I'll get it mounted to something. It is a very nice tool! Thanks Paul.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2006)

It's about time, Kevin! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## clubbyr8 (Mar 19, 2006)

Paul,

Mine turned up today, can't wait to play. thank you for your efforts.

Bob


----------



## Scottydont (Mar 20, 2006)

Put me on your email list Paul. I would love one when they are available.


----------



## Pipes (Mar 31, 2006)

What is it I should love being new I have NO clue of what you speak ??? :O)[)]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2006)

Search the archives for the terms "Paul" and "vise" (if you get too many hits, add "self-centering" and "Huffman") Pipes - you'll find a LOT of info.

OH!  And be sure to add yourself to the list before you even bother to do the search.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 1, 2006)

OMG YESSSS PLEASE PLEASE put me on the list PLEASE [^]


----------



## Dario (Apr 1, 2006)

Pipes,

You will be very happy with PH vise...I know I am [^]


----------



## airrat (Apr 1, 2006)

I got lucky enought to get one of Paul's vises awhile ago.  Needless to say I took the woodcraft one out into the desert and shot it.  Needed to be put out of my misery.   These are WELL worth the wait.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 1, 2006)

Paul, would you please put me on the list for one of your vises when they are available?

Thank you,
jim


----------



## pete00 (Apr 3, 2006)

Master Paul

Please add me to the list ..thanks....pete


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just a reminder to send me an e-mail to get on the list. I cannot go through the messages trying to gat all the names.
 I am currently 'over-sold' for this list, but will add names in case of cancellations.
 I am currently waiting on another round of parts to be finished, hopefully the end of this week and will begin more assembly. 
 Life is very full, with work stepping up again, so there may be a short (hopefully) delay.  
  If I e-mail you and your are not ready to purchase a vise, <u>please</u> let me know. I will bump your name down a bit, but still on the current list, for a later delivery.  I try to notify twice, and if I don't hear from you I will move your name to the bottome of the list, so please double check e-mails.
  Thanks to all for your patience.


----------

